# خدمة المرئيات المسيحية



## My Rock (16 فبراير 2012)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ

أصبحت المرئيات والفيديوهات شئ  مهم في تصفحنا اليومي. أصبحت المعلومة أسهل إنتشاراً عن طريق تجسديها في  فيديو و طرق الإيضاح المتوفرة من خلاله. كل هذا ومع زيادة المادة المسيحية  المرئية سندخل في مجال هذه الخدمة ببناء أكبر مركز مرئيات مسيحي باللغة  العربية.

هذه الخدمة بدأت في بناء أول اساسياتها البرمجية من عدة أشهر ووصلت الآن  لنقطة استطيع فيها مشاركتكم برابط الخدمة الجديدة لعرض الفكرة ولسماع  ارائكم وإضافاتكم.

رابط المرئيات المسيحية هو www.arabchurch.com/videos
الخدمة الجديدة تحتوي على 4 أقسام رئيسية هي:


*برامج ودراسات*:  يحتوي على برامج ودراسات مسيحية تعلمية تهدف لتثقيف المشاهد المسيحي  ولتبشير المسلمين. البرامج مأخوذة من اشهر البرامج المسيحية من على مختلف  الفضائيات المسيحية.


*إختبارات وشهادات*: يحتوي على شهادات مؤمنين من مختلف الخلفيات أمنوا بالمسيح. القسم يهدف لتجميع مختلف الشهادات باللغة العربية والمترجمة.


*أفلام مسيحية*: يحتوي على أفلام مسيحية عربية ومترجمة، للكبار والأطفال، للمبتدئين والمتعمقين في الكتاب المقدس.


 *وعظات*: يحتوي على وعظات وتأملات لخدام وواعظين في مختلف مجالات الحياة المسيحية التبشيرية والتعليمية.
 
المركز يحتوي حالياً على ما يقارب ال 1200 فيديو في مختلف الأقسام، وفيه ما يقارب ال 500 ساعة من البث المتواصل.
هذه الخطوة هي الأولى فقط، لان  مركز خدمة المرئيات الجديد تم بنائه بصورة تُتيح إضافة المزيد من  الفيديوهات والبرامج والإختبارات والأفلام والوعضات بكل سهولة. 

خطوتنا القادمة هي التركيز على إضافة كل ما هو جديد في عالم المرئيات المسيحية والذي له سنشكل فريق عمل خاص لهذه الخدمة.

المركز يحتوي على خدمة نشر الفيديو  على المواقع الإجتماعية إضافة الى إدراج الفيديو مباشرة في المواقع كخطوة  لتوفير هذه الميزة لأصحاب المواقع المسيحية.


 سلام المسيح يملأ حياتكــم
*شبكة ومنتديات الكنيسة - كنيستك الإلكترونية*


----------



## marcelino (16 فبراير 2012)

حلو اوى​


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 فبراير 2012)

*ممتاز يا زعامة، من نجاح إلى نجاح ...
*


----------



## Koptisch (16 فبراير 2012)

ممتاز يا زعيم


----------



## rania79 (16 فبراير 2012)

مجهود هايل روك
ربى يباركك


----------



## johna&jesus (17 فبراير 2012)

_جميل يا روك ربنا يبركك_
_ويعوض تعبك_​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (17 فبراير 2012)

*حرام عليك يا زعيم*
*كده كل المنتديات هتفضى بسببك ياعم علشان خاطر منتدى الكنيسة*
*مجهوووووووووووود جبار يا ريسنا*
​


----------



## grges monir (17 فبراير 2012)

اضافات عملاقة روك لمنتدانا الغالى


----------



## tasoni queena (17 فبراير 2012)

شكرا روك للخدمة الجميلة


----------



## Rosetta (17 فبراير 2012)

مجهود أكتر من راااااائع يا روك 
المنتدى من نجاح لنجاح وهالخدمة جدا رااااائعة 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2012)

من نجاح الى نجاح يا زعامه 
فاضل ايه تانى هاه 
هات كل اللى عندك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2012)

*خدمه هايله جدا 
ربنا يبارك الخدمه والمنتدي 
*​


----------



## tamav maria (18 فبراير 2012)

عمل جبار وممتاز
ربنا يعوضك السمائيات عوض الارضيات
والباقيات عوض الفانيات


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (20 فبراير 2012)

My Rock قال:


> المركز يحتوي على خدمة نشر الفيديو  على المواقع الإجتماعية إضافة الى إدراج الفيديو مباشرة في المواقع كخطوة  لتوفير هذه الميزة لأصحاب المواقع المسيحية.



مجهود رااااااائع جداً 

ربنا يبارك جميع القائمين على هذة الخدمة المباركة 

إستفسار

ممكن أعرف كيفية إدراج الفيديو إلى المواقع الأخرى ؟؟

أنا رأيت الرابط تحت الفيديوهات ولكن يلزمنى معرفة طريقة أخذة وإدراجة


----------



## فادي الكلداني (20 فبراير 2012)

*مجهود اكثر من رائع ...الرب يبارك خدمتك ماي روك ...ومن تقدم الى تقدم *


*تحياتي*


----------



## The Coptic Legend (21 فبراير 2012)

very good


----------



## egyptchristian (21 فبراير 2012)

*خدمة السمعيات المسيحية*

رائع أخي الحبيب. هل تفكر ايضاً في مكتبة للسمعيات والكتب المسيحة؟ لو تحب أنا ممكن أساعد في هذه الخدمة. ربنا يبارك في حياتك وخدمتك ويعوض تعب محبتك.


----------



## REDEMPTION (26 فبراير 2012)

*+

يا الله على الخدمة الجباره دي يا روك .. حقيقي فعلا بإسم الصليب عليك  .. ربنا يزيد و يبارك حقيقي 
*


----------



## twety (3 مارس 2012)

*مجهود جميل وهيفيد كتير بازن ربنا

ربنا يبارك فى مجهودك ومجهود كل من شارك فى الخدمه الجميله دى
*


----------



## Bent avakerolos (10 مارس 2012)

خدمة جميلة ومجهود رائع


----------



## beshoy+ (14 أبريل 2012)

*ربنا يعوضك خييييييييييير *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 مايو 2012)

*هو دا الشغل و لا بلاش

:675be::675be:

:36_1_11::36_1_11:
:018A1D~146::018A1D~146::018A1D~146:

​*


----------



## †+Rosita+† (12 يونيو 2012)

خدمة هايلة شكرا وربنا يباركك


----------

